# Code P2015 Intake Manifold dealer issue



## yebuff88 (Oct 21, 2017)

Got the good ole P2015 intake manifold at 78k miles (2011 CC Sport 6SPD). I bought the car used from one dealer but referred me to an actual VW dealership and they are giving me the run around. Anyone have any advice?

Worst case scenario I'll suck it up and pay out of pocket but from all the searches, many of you have had this service done for free.



Thank you!


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Find another vw dealership. That's a known extended warranty issue. Maybe grease the wheels by getting a service or something but you shouldn't have to TBH. It's and easy thing for them to bill vw for. Ask them to carbon clean it while they're in there and you'll save the money on labor getting it all open when you eventually (and soon) have to get it done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

What he said ^^^^

In my opinion, you want to stay away from dealers like this. If they are giving you trouble about p2015 code then what happens when you get some uncommon issue...


----------



## yebuff88 (Oct 21, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> What he said ^^^^
> 
> In my opinion, you want to stay away from dealers like this. If they are giving you trouble about p2015 code then what happens when you get some uncommon issue...


I appreciate you yalls input, I have an appointment there Saturday and I will bring this up. 

Thanks!


----------



## yebuff88 (Oct 21, 2017)

So I called these idiots back, they are refusing even more.

We only have 2 VW dealerships in my area, called the second one and they are completely clueless about this issue. 

The second dealership said they will "take a look at it" and of course their only available appt for 2 weeks is Monday at 9am to try to shoo me off.

Grrr


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Jesus...just call VWoA and ask nicely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yebuff88 (Oct 21, 2017)

I will try that  

Didn't know I could :banghead:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

yebuff88 said:


> I will try that
> 
> Didn't know I could :banghead:


Oh yea, theyll even contact the dealer I believe. Just be nice and they'll help you out for sure. The warranty extension is up to 120,000 miles so you're well within. I had mine done as precautionary and they warrantied it for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yebuff88 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jscharff said:


> Oh yea, theyll even contact the dealer I believe. Just be nice and they'll help you out for sure. The warranty extension is up to 120,000 miles so you're well within. I had mine done as precautionary and they warrantied it for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet very much appreciate the advice!

Thank you Jscharff and everyone


----------



## yebuff88 (Oct 21, 2017)

Sorry to revive this thread :banghead:

So I called VW of America, they were super attentive, very pleasant to deal with. They said that under the extended warranty the code was covered, so I asked the lady is it covered under my car and she said yes lol.

So now I called the dealership back, they asked me if I had the extended warranty information with me, which I do not..

So the extended warranty is up to 120k miles or until 2020 whichever comes first, but here's what I don't get. 

Does everyone have this free extended warranty or could this possibly have been purchased by the previous owner of my car? 

Can anyone shed some light on this 120k/2020 extended warranty 

Seriously I owe all the replyers a 12 pack of Sam Adams, you guys are great

Thank you!


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Everyone with the gen 1 2.0tsi has the same extended warranty on many parts or issues. That probably being the most common. You don't need any "extended warranty information" because it was available and not in place when the car was purchased. It's extended by VWoA. I'd avoid that dealership like the plague from now on. Ask them if they have any recall information for you specific VIN # while you're at it. Lastly it may be an extra $300-600 (and you'll want before and after pics from that dealership) but I'd highly suggest getting the carbon cleaned off the valves while they already have the manifold off the car. I think they book like 3-4hrs just to get it on and off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

yebuff88 said:


> Sorry to revive this thread :banghead:
> 
> So I called VW of America, they were super attentive, very pleasant to deal with. They said that under the extended warranty the code was covered, so I asked the lady is it covered under my car and she said yes lol.
> 
> ...


Also don't apologise for reviving this thread. I'd been checking back for updates daily :cheers:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisabe (Jul 25, 2014)

Guys,

I am having this same error code.
They changed the intake manifold and I had them do a carbon clean as many of you have suggested. Car runs great however the engine light comes back on after a short drive.
My original dealer where I bought the car said it has to do with my APR tune (currently stage 2). They had me go back to a APR dealer to have it reflashed. Did that and again, engine light still on, same error code. Brought it back to this dealer as was basically told that they shouldn't have replaced the intake under the bulletin (warranty) as my car is no longer covered and is now flagged at VW for being tuned. They said I would have to restore the ECU to stock and then pay full shop rated to figure out the problem. I was pissed.

Had another dealer look at it and they couldn't figure it out. This dealer was an APR dealer and they originally did my air intake, stage 1 tune, and installed my exhaust system until they no longer were an APR dealer. Again, they tried everything and no luck.

Went back to my original dealer and spoke to the service manager and told him to put himself in my shoes. I told him that I have been coming in for years for maintenance work including just recently paying to have them replace my timing chain tensioner with only 100,000 Km(60K in miles) as a precaution thanks to you guys recommending. I continued to tell him that I don't drive it in the winter. I brought it in for an engine light problem and while I'm here, might as well change the plugs, and fix some of my driving lights that were burned out. Basically telling him that I spend money at his place and I didn't like how one of his advisers told me that this was not their problem. My reasoning is that I came in with an engine light problem, after replacing the intake, I still have that same error code.

He was very reasonable and apologized for the way I was treated at the end. He had his shop foreman come in (who also worked on my car) and we had a frank discussion on what was going on with my car. 
My car is still at this dealership. So far, they tried:
- replacing my ECU with a stock on to eliminate the possibility that the tune or ECU is giving this code. Result - same error code. They put my flashed one back in.
- replacing the intake manifold with another new one in case it was defective. Result - same error code
- Now they think it could be a vacuum problem and they are still working on it.

Can you guys suggest anything else they can look at to resolve this?


----------



## yebuff88 (Oct 21, 2017)

Update on my end. So it seems like I was talking to an idiot at the dealership, not an actual mechanic. She was quite feisty and insistent, when I talked to the senior tech he knew all about it, and even suggested the carbon cleanup ($195.00) and I also got the PVC (or PCV lol) valve replaced for another $300. I called VW of America beforehand and they were super helpful, even sent me an email with all of the paperwork in case they gave me slack. 

Definitely pleased, my next repair will be the lower timing chain tensioner, and my brakes. Got some new Pirellis a few weeks back as well, car is riding beautifully, very very pleased

Thank you all for the time!


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

yebuff88 said:


> Update on my end. So it seems like I was talking to an idiot at the dealership, not an actual mechanic. She was quite feisty and insistent, when I talked to the senior tech he knew all about it, and even suggested the carbon cleanup ($195.00) and I also got the PVC (or PCV lol) valve replaced for another $300. I called VW of America beforehand and they were super helpful, even sent me an email with all of the paperwork in case they gave me slack.
> 
> Definitely pleased, my next repair will be the lower timing chain tensioner, and my brakes. Got some new Pirellis a few weeks back as well, car is riding beautifully, very very pleased
> 
> Thank you all for the time!


Awesome! That worked out perfectly for you it seems. Very glad to see







these types of situations end up so positively. They cut you a deal on the carbon clean too (I think mine was $300) but I supplied the PCV as I was already doing most of the diagnosis prior to the visit....looks like this now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger_tan (Feb 18, 2013)

Has anybody had issues with this in Canada? 
I'm from Vancouver, BC and I have P2015 code on mine as well now for about a week. Used a scanner from my buddy who works for benz.
I called VW Canada customer service and they told me that there is a warranty extension for the intake manifold as well as for fuel injectors. 
I have a 2009 CC 2.0 TSI. Currently at 138,000kms. Automatic and bone stock  
Anyways, the extension for my car is valid thru June 2019 or 193,000kms whichever one comes first. 
Called the dealer and they said that they need me to bring in the car in and get diagnosed. They also said that if the part that is at fault is covered under the warranty, it will be no charge. 
But if the code is being generated by a part that is not covered under the warranty, then there will be out of pocket costs for me.

Has anybody had any experience with this or is the dealer saying this to cover their butt just in case they find something else? 
How much would it be to do a carbon cleaning in Vancouver if anybody has had this done? 

Anybody heard about the fuel injector warranty extension? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## LFCDEA (Mar 18, 2019)

jisabe said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am having this same error code.
> They changed the intake manifold and I had them do a carbon clean as many of you have suggested. Car runs great however the engine light comes back on after a short drive.
> ...


I'm having the exact same issue with my 2009 CC. I just had the manifold replaced with the new design and the P2015 code is still on. I have tried to reset it a few times with no success. have you resolved your issue?


----------



## Mbpiano (Apr 8, 2019)

*P2015 extended warranty*

Anybody there knows if VW will extend the warranty on intake manifold for 2013 models? Seems like they have same problem as the earlier models. Pricy job and if VW covered this for 2009-2012 models they should have one for 2013 too, no?


----------



## mrsteve7 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mbpiano said:


> Anybody there knows if VW will extend the warranty on intake manifold for 2013 models? Seems like they have same problem as the earlier models. Pricy job and if VW covered this for 2009-2012 models they should have one for 2013 too, no?


I can tell you I just had the manifold of my '13 replaced under warranty after the P2015 code popped up.
Check with your dealer to be sure.


----------



## Pablo_Verde (Apr 10, 2019)

*Tiguan 2013 TSI 4motion P2015 code*



mrsteve7 said:


> I can tell you I just had the manifold of my '13 replaced under warranty after the P2015 code popped up.
> Check with your dealer to be sure.


I just called VWoA and was blown off about warranty on my Tiguan. There was a warranty extension on prior years Tiguans, but not the 2013 (even though exactly the same manifold part #). My Tiguan just had the classic waterpump leak fixed, now it's got the classic intake manifold runner p2015 error they all get, but VWoA says they "haven't seen a trend in this failure for this model year of vehicle" so not doing the warranty extension on it.


----------



## drval85 (Jan 23, 2015)

Anyone ever resolve the issue of a persistent P2015 even after new manifold install?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

drval85 said:


> Anyone ever resolve the issue of a persistent P2015 even after new manifold install?


Some questions and suggestions

Is it a brand new intake manifold? Doublecheck wiring and make sure all connectors were plugged in correctly during reinstall of the new intake manifold. 
Perform output test on the manifold flap with VCDS.... does it work?

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18447/P2015/008213


----------



## drval85 (Jan 23, 2015)

It was a new manifold. I never did the adaptation procedure after install, most of the DIYs i saw didn’t list it as necessary. Did it a few days ago with VCDS once I couldn’t find any other issues, and no light since then. Thanks for the response!


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Bumping this old thread again, I just dropped my wife's car off (2013 beetle turbo dsg) to get some microswitch recall done. I mentioned the intake issue (p2015) and they just called me back since the recall work is done. They said my car isn't on the list; I recall it is only good until 2020 so I'm not sure if that means January 1, 2020 or December 31, 2020. 

I'm waiting for a callback from VWOA as I can't drop $1400 to fix this issue at the moment, not with my school bill that I have now. Also not on a car with 56,000 miles on it. I've had VW's for twenty years now and I know there are issues here and there but I simply can't fathom having to spend $1400 on a car with hardly any miles on it. I'm going to get the car now; the service manager seems nice enough but he's not going to budge on this one I don't think. 

Any suggestions, we literally just got this car as the third owner, second was a CPO purchase. Thanks all, gotta love VW sometimes..


----------



## AgentSmith (Apr 24, 2019)

joedubbs said:


> Bumping this old thread again, I just dropped my wife's car off (2013 beetle turbo dsg) to get some microswitch recall done. I mentioned the intake issue (p2015) and they just called me back since the recall work is done. They said my car isn't on the list; I recall it is only good until 2020 so I'm not sure if that means January 1, 2020 or December 31, 2020.
> 
> I'm waiting for a callback from VWOA as I can't drop $1400 to fix this issue at the moment, not with my school bill that I have now. Also not on a car with 56,000 miles on it. I've had VW's for twenty years now and I know there are issues here and there but I simply can't fathom having to spend $1400 on a car with hardly any miles on it. I'm going to get the car now; the service manager seems nice enough but he's not going to budge on this one I don't think.
> 
> Any suggestions, we literally just got this car as the third owner, second was a CPO purchase. Thanks all, gotta love VW sometimes..


Was in the same boat - 2014 CC. There's a warranty on other years - but not 2014, even it's the same trash design. Got no joy from VW NA or the local service department. Bought mine in 2019 with 28k miles on it, and by 45k miles it needed the manifold replaced. Which is ridiculous. But it is what it is and had to cough up $1000+ for the repair. Between this, 3 out of 4 wheel speed sensors going bad, the trunk wire harness, and cam cage seal now leaking - well let's just say this was my first and will be my last VW. Nice car to drive. But not nice enough for these kinds of headaches.


----------



## drval85 (Jan 23, 2015)

[mention]joedubbs [/mention] I just replaced mine a couple weeks ago. This video shows every step with great camera angles. 


https://youtu.be/d6jkEyncdCA

Took most of a day, since I was cleaning the valves as well and letting them soak. But it only cost 280$ or so with the kit from FCPEuro. If you have the tools, it’s not difficult job. Just a lot of steps. Stay organized and have the video handy. Some local guys do valve cleanings for 4-500$, so that plus a new manifold still bears dealer price by a lot.


----------

